# Reptasia Hamm trip for June



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Hamm show update! 

We have now upgraded the coach from a 29 seater to a 49 seater!

This means we now have another 20 seats to fill!

Be quick to book as these spaces won't be available for long at just £94 per a person 

Call up the shop or message us on 01252 371111


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

Can you send me some info on pickup points and times there and back

Thanks graeme


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

10 seats left people! Please pm any enquiries


----------

